# miles ZX40



## Atmoore (Dec 29, 2017)

PatG said:


> Alan, I have a service manual for the ZX40ST. Also have an owner's manual for the 72v DC ZX40 that I'd have to scan. Would either of those help?


How do I get an owner so manual or service manual?? I have a code 52 on my 2009 miles zx40st and all I’ve been able to find in reference to that code is see oem specifications


----------

